# 1961 Bolens Ride-a-Matic, 7 HP Kohler engine



## shaft1 (Aug 24, 2009)

I just purchased this tractor looks good and runs OK however; here's the problem with the tractor. The engine stalls when it's at full throttle so I have to put the throttle back midway between slow and fast to avoid the motor from stalling. When I put it in gear at that speed the tractor also dies. It needs to be in higher RPM to keep it moving. I also noticed that the tractor is easier to start when its cold as opposed to trying it to start after it had stalled and warmed up. What could be causing this? 


The previous owner had mentioned that a mechanic had cleaned the carburetor a few weeks back. He also installed a fuel filter since the tractor did not have one when he acquired it and he is not certain if the fuel filter he installed was too large. Will the size of the filter affects the performance of the tractor? What is right filter? Or is the carburetor need some adjustment? Please advise on where I should begin trouble shooting this problem. I have an extra float for the carburetor. Would it help if I replace it? Thank you. Any input or advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If you paid someone to fix it, have them look at it again, it is only fair.

Too big of a filter? I think if it fits, it ought to work OK.

It does sound like it is running to rich, maybe the choke linkage or carb setting. Again without a model number off the engine really can't help.

BG


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If it's a gravity feed system the filter could be preventing flow all they had was screen in the tank outlet.


----------



## shaft1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Basementgeek said:


> It does sound like it is running to rich, maybe the choke linkage or carb setting. Again without a model number off the engine really can't help.
> 
> BG


It's a Kohler K161.

Took the carb apart, cleaned it really well, checked the float (it's good), drained the gas tank and clean the screen, put fresh gas in, changed the spark plug and oil, checked and cleaned the contact point and set the gap (actually the point looks newer). It fired right up and it reved up really nice for about a minute and rpm slowly started to go back down and finally will only run on low rpm (just like the way it was before). Any ideas? Electrical issues perhaps? thanks


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Make sure the small vent hole in the gas cap is not plugged up. Sounds like a vacuum condition in the tank not allowing the gas to flow.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Not sure if you did, but try taking the gas filter off. Gravity feed systems are picky about the filter on them. These older k series didn't come with filters as far I can see, never saw one listed for the engine or anything. 
The filter might be causing the gas to move too slowly to the carb and then letting the carb bowl run dry.

Could also be what sabl said. Easy way to test for this is to get the engine started and when it starts to die, take the cap off, if it stays the same and dies, then its not the cap.


----------



## shaft1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Snoopdogie187 said:


> Not sure if you did, but try taking the gas filter off. Gravity feed systems are picky about the filter on them. These older k series didn't come with filters as far I can see, never saw one listed for the engine or anything.
> The filter might be causing the gas to move too slowly to the carb and then letting the carb bowl run dry.
> 
> Could also be what sabl said. Easy way to test for this is to get the engine started and when it starts to die, take the cap off, if it stays the same and dies, then its not the cap.


My next move would've been to bypass the fuel filter and see what happens. I will surely do that in the next coule of days.

I think I did the gas cap thing, but it did not help. I will try it again just to verify.

Thanks for all the input.


----------

